# fog curtain



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

check this out, pretty cool idea for you gear heads


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That looks pretty good. I wonder if the fog is blown in with a muffin fan or if it's just powered by the fogger. A 2" CPU fan should fit in the PVC. I like this, but it's definitely an indoor effect.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

this might be a dumb question but why do you need cold drinks in the pipe if your using the fogger? Does it help the fog?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

frozen water bottles (or coke bottles, or cold drink cans) in a large pipe is one way you can chill fog and cause it to sink.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

I never even knew this was posted here! This is my little creation from many, many years ago. It worked in a very sheltered place in our haunted trail a few years back and i use it under the edge of our porch now in my yard haunt.
The frozen bottles chill the fog so it falls straight down. I just had refrigerated drinks in it for the video, it was mocked up inside my house after we'd taken down the haunted trail for that year. There's no fan inside the PVC, but if you had a longer length of pipe to work with, i can see that a fan would really help.
anyway, glad to see that this made it on here and that (hopefully) a forum member used it to create their own.
Haunt on!
susan


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks fantastic Susan. Great effect.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks


----------

